# Hard-selected items in kernel config and kernel-setup

## Unb0rn

Hello! I am trying to make  last adjustments on my kernel and I've met some problems which I cannot resolve with google.

I am using latest stable kernel sources from portage tree.

1)Is it possible to select Minstrel 802.11ac in Wireless config? I can see it only after pressing "z". This config page shows that MINSTREL and MINSTREL_HT are hard-selected, and can not be de-selected, while MINSTREL_VHT(802.11ac support) is hard-deselected and could not be selected at all. All the dependencies listed in its' help page are met with "y" option.

2) Is it possible to de-select some processor vendors? Again, PROCESSOR_SELECT is hidden by default in Processor Type and Features menu and could be seen only after pressing "z". It has Intel, AMD and Centaur processors selected and I want to deselect everything, except Intel. amd_nb annoys me in dmesg too, but according to its' dependencies it would be deselected automatically as soon as I disable AMD vendor.

3)The question about iwlwifi: is it possible to specify firmware version which is loaded by driver? By default it tries to load 7265-19, 7265-18 and 7265-17 versions. According to kernel.org iwlwifi page, after 4.3 kernel, it should use 16.242414 firmware, and the latest one if -17.ucode(but it fails to load too).So  -16.ucode successfully loads after three failed attempts. Is it possible to fix it?

4)Do I need some specific driver for ACPI pnp0c60 and pnp0c70?(Convertible Laptop sensor and Dock sensor) I can see them in hwinfo, but, who knows... Also I have some strange ACPI VPC2004 which has drivers only for windows, maybe there is something for linux too?

5)Dmesg gives me ACPI Error: [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.H_EC.PMAX] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND(20150930/psargs-359)

ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB.PCI0.B0D4._TMP] (Node ffff8802558d49d8), AE_NOT_FOUND(20150930/psargs-542)

Is it possible to fix it somehow? Looks like BIOS bug...

Thanks!

----------

## Ant P.

PROCESSOR_SELECT requires EXPERT=y

----------

## Unb0rn

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> PROCESSOR_SELECT requires EXPERT=y

 

Thanks! And... it solved Minstrel ac too.

----------

